
Washio on-demand laundry service shuts down operations - minimaxir
https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/30/washio-on-demand-laundry-service-shuts-down-operations/
======
nodesocket
I honestly don't get this. I am a happy Rinse user in SF, probably spend
around $100 a month with Rinse. Laundry and dry cleaning is a problem in urban
cities, it seems strange they couldn't turn a profit.

